# Cyclaire pumps



## Fnaar (25 Sep 2007)

Cycleaire: anyone got one? Worth it? Any problems?


----------



## BentMikey (25 Sep 2007)

I've got the 120psi version. It works well and inflates my tyres quickly and easily, I'm quite impressed. It's not quite as small and light as I'd hoped, but I feel too guilty carrying CO2 inflators so I'm happy to take the compromise. Of course it's not as good as my track pump, but it's probably not far different to the Truflo HPX I had before.

The valve connector on my pump kept exploding, but Cyclaire customer service was really good, and sorted me with a new one asap, which is working fine. It's good, I'm happy. The true test of customer service is of course seeing how they handle it when something goes wrong, and Cyclaire get 12/10 for that.


----------



## Arch (25 Sep 2007)

I don't have one, but I've heard nothing but good about them - enough to be thinking of getting one if my current pump ever wears out....


----------



## frog (25 Sep 2007)

Best bit of kit I've bought in a long time. Folds away into a nice little pouch which can be strapped to the cross bar at either stem or seat post ends so it don't take up space in a small saddle bag. Pouch also has room for a spare tube or puncture kit as well.

Very happy with mine


----------



## Fnaar (25 Sep 2007)

Thanks folks, that'll do for me....


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2007)

I LOVE mine!! Being a bit of a girl, I don't have much upper body strength and so (shamefully) have never managed to pump my tyres myself. However I invested in a cyclaire and happened to get a puncture BY MYSELF on its first outing...and the cyclaire was brilliant!!! One inflated tyre of my own.

I didn't manage to get PARTICULARLY high pressure but think that was my failure, not the gagdets. It got me home safely to my track pump.

MASSIVE fan. It also caused quite a stir amongst the men sat there watching me mend my puncture!


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2007)

I don't use mine too much I find it a bit noisy on wooden floors in a flat; apart from that it seems a good pump.


----------



## frog (25 Sep 2007)

> Being a bit of a girl,



Can you be a bit more specific? Which bits are girlie and which bits aren't ?


----------



## Cathryn (26 Sep 2007)

My bowels are those of a boy. Everything else is girly.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (26 Sep 2007)

Eeyuuck


----------



## GrahamG (26 Sep 2007)

My kind of girl *parp*


----------



## Fnaar (26 Sep 2007)

GrahamG said:


> My kind of girl **parp**


Shouldn't that say "pump", thus bringing the thread full circle!


----------



## alfablue (26 Sep 2007)

Unfortunately I have no bowels, but apart from that I'm all boy. Despite this I really rate the cyclaire. Be aware that there are 3 models: the standard (original one) pumps to 120psi, the Rapid is meant for MTB tyres, and pumps to 80psi, but more rapidly; and the Plus, which does 120psi but more rapidly than the original. The latter would be my choice, though it wasn't available when I got mine. Yes it is rather noisy and I don't use it in my flat when the neighbours are in, but out on the road it is totally reliable in achieving the 110psi I use.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Sep 2007)

I bought one for my wife as she has arthritic hands and finds a "normal" pump difficult.

It has been superb, but someone had to find the downside......................


It's too the "cord" - its too short!

I am 6'2" and find that the position I have to bend to in order to operate it. That is just a personal thing though, and not a criticism per se.


----------



## dangerousjules (27 Sep 2007)

it's funny i'm sure i read in cycling plus mag that this pump was poop...


----------



## Cathryn (27 Sep 2007)

They didn't say poop but they weren't as keen as I personally am. But then they're boys with strong arms.


----------



## Brock (27 Sep 2007)

It's a pump with gauge that easily pumps upto 100 PSI that you can carry hanging off your frame. If there's an alternative let me know.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Sep 2007)

Brock said:


> It's a pump with gauge that easily pumps upto 100 PSI that you can carry hanging off your frame. If there's an alternative let me know.









Topeak Road Morph?


----------



## alfablue (28 Sep 2007)

The Road Morph is an excellent pump and is as easy to use as the Cyclaire, just in a different way - I have both, at the moment I am slightly favouring the Cycleaire, though not for any significant reason.


----------



## Brock (29 Sep 2007)

Cunobelin said:


> Topeak Road Morph?



Well umm yes but that doesn't count because umm I didn't realise it had a gauge. I bet it's not a very good gauge anyway. 

Interesting that you say the cord is too short with the cyclaire, I tend to adopt a 'starting the lawnmower' bent over pose when I use mine, which gives a longer stroke and alleviates the length problem.


----------



## simoncc (29 Sep 2007)

I've got a Top Peak mini pump that I bought a few years ago. It's rubbish. Is this Road Morph good enough to pump up a 700x28 tyre to about 80psi fairly quickly?


----------



## gwhite (5 Oct 2007)

That should present no problem at all. I've bought three of these on ebay for around half-price. The guy is based in the States though the pumps are posted from Tawain.


----------



## alfablue (5 Oct 2007)

simoncc said:


> I've got a Top Peak mini pump that I bought a few years ago. It's rubbish. Is this Road Morph good enough to pump up a 700x28 tyre to about 80psi fairly quickly?


Easily good enough


----------



## gwhite (5 Oct 2007)

> What's his seller name?







racing2wheels



is the guy you want.


----------



## mickle (6 Oct 2007)

I never get punctures.


----------



## P*ncture Fairy (6 Oct 2007)

mickle said:


> I never get punctures.



Noted and listed!

Just awaiting an ideal cold, wet miserable night on the way to the pub..


----------



## mickle (6 Oct 2007)

Got a slow one in the works Transit this afternoon.


----------



## mickle (6 Oct 2007)

***Testing testing ***

I never get punctures in my bicycles.

Lets see what happens..


----------



## Brock (7 Oct 2007)

Try 'lungs'!


----------



## andy_wrx (7 Oct 2007)

Brock said:


> I tend to adopt a 'starting the lawnmower' bent over pose when I use mine, which gives a longer stroke and alleviates the length problem.



I did wonder what you were doing in that picture, Brock...


----------



## wafflycat (7 Oct 2007)

Cathryn said:


> I LOVE mine!! Being a bit of a girl, I don't have much upper body strength and so (shamefully) have never managed to pump my tyres myself. However I invested in a cyclaire and happened to get a puncture BY MYSELF on its first outing...and the cyclaire was brilliant!!! One inflated tyre of my own.
> 
> I didn't manage to get PARTICULARLY high pressure but think that was my failure, not the gagdets. It got me home safely to my track pump.
> 
> MASSIVE fan. It also caused quite a stir amongst the men sat there watching me mend my puncture!



That's why I like my Cyclaire+, as a girlie, I don't have the upper body strength to get a road tyre up tpo a decent pressure using a 'normal' pump. The Cyclaire+ is *tremendous* though - a few pulls on the cord and up to 120psi with no problems.


----------



## Brock (7 Oct 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> I did wonder what you were doing in that picture, Brock...


lol


----------



## P*ncture Fairy (7 Oct 2007)

mickle said:


> ***Testing testing ***
> 
> I never get punctures in my bicycles.
> 
> Lets see what happens..




The Transit was just a warning - Mend thy ways unbeliever, or the bike gets it!


----------



## mickle (9 Oct 2007)

P*ncture Fairy said:


> The Transit was just a warning - Mend thy ways unbeliever, or the bike gets it!





Sorry, I meant no offence. I shall sacrifice a perfectly good tube (Maxxis Superlite 26x1.75/2.1 presta) in your honour O vengeful one.


----------



## P*ncture Fairy (9 Oct 2007)

Enough grovelling - I hate grovelling, and don't bother with sacrifices - they are so messy!


Your repentance is noted and accepted - Keep the tube in a safe place, as I will be keeping an eye out on your future demeanour!


----------



## Valiant (12 Oct 2007)

I hate the Cyclaire. I brought one, it broke in it's first use. Cyclaire refused to fix it.

Nowadays I swear by the Topeak Road Morph. 120psi in no time and barely break a sweat. Seriously get one.


----------



## Abitrary (12 Oct 2007)

Does that pump have a guage on it?

I know some people, especially bike shop owners get snotty about guages, but I think having some sort of goal indicator makes pumping up tyres a whole lot more enjoyable

It's a bit like reading something concise yet entertaining like a cartoon book on the loo


----------



## alfablue (12 Oct 2007)




----------



## Abitrary (12 Oct 2007)

alfablue said:


>



Er, thanks. A bit of text would have been nice instead of just agressing me with a bike pump guage image


----------



## Valiant (13 Oct 2007)

The Tpoeak has a guage too


----------



## alfablue (13 Oct 2007)

Abitrary said:


> Er, thanks. A bit of text would have been nice instead of just agressing me with a bike pump guage image


A picture is worth a thousand words! You now know that it has a gauge, but also what type of gauge, so you're quids-in. No aggressing intended.


----------



## gwhite (14 Oct 2007)

Valiant said:


> The Tpoeak has a guage too



True, but it tends to give an incorrect (too low) reading.


----------



## Valiant (15 Oct 2007)

Mine seems spot on when compared to my track pumps. Maybe it needs rebuilding?


----------



## gwhite (15 Oct 2007)

Valiant said:


> Mine seems spot on when compared to my track pumps. Maybe it needs rebuilding?



Probably, as do your Track pumps.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Oct 2007)

gwhite said:


> True, but it tends to give an incorrect (too low) reading.


I may have accidentally bought a road morph as well as a Cyclaire... 

Nice piece of kit, and to echo other posters, the gauge seems spot on (matches the Cyclaire, at least). I prefer the action of the Road Morph too (I find the vibration of the cyclaire through my hand slightly uncomfortable after a while). 

It seems to me that both pumps are easily capable of topping up a tyre to required pressure (currently 100 front, 110 rear for me) from 80-90 psi (I find it's here or before that cheap pumps become *really* hard work). I've only pumped a tyre up to pressure from zero with the Cyclaire (after an unplanned deflation event last week) and it was easy enough, albeit time consuming - I found the same problems with back ache that other taller posters mentioned too. 

I slightly prefer the road morph because it's lighter, more compact on the bike and the action seems nicer. The Cyclaire has a better gauge and the carry case easily accomodates tyre levers and kit as well as the pump itself.


----------

